# LED...good vs cheap



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

A few of those are out of order. sorry


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

While they say a picture is worth a thousand words, its not a replacement for description to go with them.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

yep. you lost me


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Electric_Light said:


> While they say a picture is worth a thousand words, its not a replacement for description to go with them.


 

We wer discussing in another thread the differences between the cheap LED stuff and good stuff. BWE seems to think there was no difference. I think the difference is easy to see.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I think you're right....

In fact I think the trade needs it's own _'electrical goods consumer report'_ sort of policing _vs_. depending on our peers to inform us (w/thanks McClary)


~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Well sometimes things are pretty clear.

When an online source is selling something for $13 that is $125 everywhere else I think any reasonable person would question the quality of the cheaper product.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Is the backer piece paper or plastic?


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

So tell me Mr U/L, consumer reports, to what do you base your decions?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

big2bird said:


> So tell me Mr U/L, consumer reports, to what do you base your decions?


Are you blind?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I ordered the stuff that BWE said to order from Amazon. It had 3M tape and looked just like your good stuff. I love it. Who woulda thought. Amazon. $14 for 16 feet. 12volt DC.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Are you blind?


I asked a question, and you answered with a question. 
It just looks mishandled to me. What am I missing?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I ordered the stuff that BWE said to order from Amazon. It had 3M tape and looked just like your good stuff. I love it. Who woulda thought. Amazon. $14 for 16 feet. 12volt DC.


Me too. Just finished installing it in the van. It's great so far. Pics will be on the other thread tonight when I can test it


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Well sometimes things are pretty clear.
> 
> When an online source is selling something for $13 that is $125 everywhere else I think any reasonable person would question the quality of the cheaper product.


Are you trying to tell us you get what you pay for?

What a concept! :laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

EBFD6 said:


> Are you trying to tell us you get what you pay for?
> 
> What a concept! :laughing:


So that means that Mr. sparky is a better electrician than some one like jerry or BBQ?
Cost isn't always an indicator.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Well sometimes things are pretty clear.
> 
> When an online source is selling something for $13 that is $125 everywhere else I think any reasonable person would question the quality of the cheaper product.


"you get what you pay for" is one of the most used sales pitch by people selling over-priced goods though. 

The statement literally means Q=$
In reality... its like the B curve. There's some overhead that can't be reduced so in lower end a slightly increased allowance adds an exponential increase in quality, but as the quantity is reduced and demand for higher profit margin in distribution chain is increased, it takes dramatically higher end-user price to get marginal gain in quality.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Electric_Light said:


> "you get what you pay for" is one of the most used sales pitch by people selling over-priced goods though.
> 
> The statement literally means Q=$
> In reality... its like the B curve.


And here I thought $350.00 Nikes were really that much better. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I watched these guys take a basic sign box that was 6' X 16" and change it out to LED strips...

They had rows that looked like 8" on center.. really nice job.. but I can't imagine standing on a pitched room for about (3) days.. 

Sign was nice and bright... but I'm not so sure the LED technology is ready to be used for outdoor signs...


----------



## Bucket of Ohms (Dec 25, 2012)

B4T said:


> I watched these guys take a basic sign box that was 6' X 16" and change it out to LED strips...
> 
> They had rows that looked like 8" on center.. really nice job.. but I can't imagine standing on a pitched room for about (3) days..
> 
> Sign was nice and bright... but I'm not so sure the LED technology is ready to be used for outdoor signs...


You don't get out much, do you? :laughing: LED's have been used in signs for years now.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bucket of Ohms said:


> You don't get out much, do you? :laughing: LED's have been used in signs for years now.


Unless I saw them installing the LED's.. how would I know..


----------



## Bucket of Ohms (Dec 25, 2012)

B4T said:


> Unless I saw them installing the LED's.. how would I know..



You just don't possess that vast amount of trade knowledge that I have, which is only 1% of what 480sparky knows.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bucket of Ohms said:


> You just don't possess that vast amount of trade knowledge that I have, which is only 1% of what 480sparky knows.


:sleep1::sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## Bucket of Ohms (Dec 25, 2012)

B4T said:


> :sleep1::sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:


----------

